# Italy Serie A 26-27 October



## OddsPoster (Oct 23, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
26 Oct 19:00 Sampdoria Genoa - Atalanta Bergamasca 2.45 3.20 3.10 +170 Sampdoria Genoa - Atalanta Bergamasca 
26 Oct 21:45 Inter Milan - Hellas Verona 1.47 4.40 7.50 +179 Inter Milan - Hellas Verona 
27 Oct 14:30 SSC Napoli - FC Turin 1.40 4.75 8.50 +184 SSC Napoli - FC Turin 
27 Oct 17:00 Catania Calcio - US Sassuolo Calcio 1.95 3.50 4.10 +175 Catania Calcio - US Sassuolo Calcio 
27 Oct 17:00 Bologna FC - AS Livorno 2.15 3.30 3.65 +174 Bologna FC - AS Livorno 
27 Oct 17:00 Juventus Turin - Genoa FC 1.22 6.50 15.00 +185 Juventus Turin - Genoa FC 
27 Oct 17:00 Udinese Calcio - AS Roma 3.30 3.30 2.30 +176 Udinese Calcio - AS Roma 
27 Oct 17:00 AC Chievo Verona - AC Fiorentina 3.70 3.30 2.15 +175 AC Chievo Verona - AC Fiorentina 
27 Oct 17:00 Parma FC - AC Milan 3.15 3.25 2.40 +173 Parma FC - AC Milan 
27 Oct 22:45 Lazio Roma - Cagliari Calcio 1.95 3.50 4.10 +175


----------



## banirost (Oct 27, 2013)

*Parma - Milan*

Improving Milan will need to avoid a Barcelona hangover when they face Parma on Sunday.

The Rossoneri’s display in their midweek draw with the Spaniards offered further encouragement, after Saturday’s win against Udinese. Although Milan have yet to win in four league games on their travels this season, they boast a superb record against Parma, having lost just one of the last 18 meetings between the two sides.
Parma currently sit 13th in the table, but were unbeaten in four prior to a 3-2 reverse at Hellas Verona last time out.
Milan's last action came in the UEFA Champions League as they held Spanish giants Barcelona to a 1-1 draw at San Siro.
We expect more than 3 goals in this match.

*Parma - Milan over @2.5 (+1.80)*


----------



## banirost (Oct 28, 2013)

banirost said:


> *Parma - Milan*
> 
> Improving Milan will need to avoid a Barcelona hangover when they face Parma on Sunday.
> 
> ...



Final Score Parma won 3:2. It was over from 61'.


----------

